# Refined Detail -E60 BMW M5 - Zaino Enhance & Protect Detail



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

:wave:

Hi everybody, apologies for the hugely overdue appearance on here, I'm aware I've been very quiet on here of late, but I'm certainly far from quiet in terms of work (as you'll know if you follow me on Facebook or Twitter!  )

Here's one I completed over the May Bank Holiday weekend; a Sapphire Black E60 BMW M5 in Wimbledon. Booked for just 1 day with the main aim being to bring a decent 'lift' to the paintwork and lay down some durable protection.























































Aside to the 'cosmetic' dirt from the recent wet weather, the paintwork appeared grey and hazy and was lacking any real depth or clarity.

First up, the engine bay. Cleaned & degreased with Bilt Hamber Surfex, rinsed at low pressure, then CarPro Perl applied and left to dry naturally before later being buffed to a satin finish.




























Painted areas hand polished with Autoglym Radiant Wax polish.

Door shuts were also cleaned with Surfex and hand polished with Radiant Wax.

Wheels were pre soaked with Autosmart Smart Wheels, tyres, arches and lower portion of the car with Autosmart Hazsafe, before being rinsed off:










Wheels then fully cleaned with Smart Wheels with a small bit of Meguiars Wheel Brightener in places (wheels are in need of a refurb anyway) Tyres and arches fully cleaned with Surfex.

Foam next, with the obligatory photo. Espuma Activo used:










Badges, grilles, panel gaps etc cleaned with a detail brush whilst the foam dwelled. Rinsed and then washed using the 2 bucket method and the usual Refined Detail wash routine:










Re-rinsed and treated to a 3 stage de-contamination process. Tar spots removed with Autosmart Tardis, metallic fall out removed with CarPro Iron-X and finally clayed with Bilt Hamber medium grade clay which removed alarge amount of bonded contamination:










By this point photos were quite lax as the forecasted rain had arrived, so I was concentrating on getting all the 'wet stages' complete so I could take shelter in the underground carpark!

And again once underground photos were not the priority as I didn't bring my tripod and lighting wasn't ideal for the camera. I was also running entirely from my generator whilst underground so wanted to get all the jobs that required electricity complete in a timely manner to keep the neighbours happy!










A very poor 50/50 showing the improvement in colour and removing the hazing using Zaino PC Fusion on a 3M yellow pad via the DAS-6 Pro.










Around 4 hours later the polishing was complete so it was time to lay down the 3 coats of ZF-X accelerated Z2 sealant, leaving 30 minutes per layer to cure and giving the paintwork a Z6 wipedown between each coat. Whilst this was curing, the interior was attended to; leather with the Zaino twins, plastics cleaned with Meguiars APC and dressed with Sonus ****pit detailer etc.

Eventually the rain stopped and the skies brightened, allowing me to wheel the car back outside to apply the finishing touches.

Zaino Z8 wipedown to the paintwork, CarPro Perl to dress the tyres and arches, Zaino ClearSeal to seal the wheels, Carlack Twins to seal the glass, and plenty of elbow grease and Autosol to liven up the signature quad ///M exhausts!

And after some 10+ hours, the finished results:


















































































Thank you for looking,

Rich @ Refined Detail


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Fantastic job, looks awesome


----------



## Daniel1991 (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks great rich, can i ask what generator your using.

Thanks

Daniel


----------



## mcinto65 (Apr 20, 2012)

My dream car, & hopefully my next!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there mate :thumb:

Small mistake with "Sapphire Black E60 BMW *M3*" .


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Another good job and very smart interior! Did you cover up anything when doing the engine bay?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Baby Jesus cried when BMW dropped the V10....

Nice work Rich, seems you got a huge improvement from the Z-PC mate! Very nice!


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Great work and stunning car. Always wanted an E60 either a 530d, 535d or M5! One day....!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning job mate, really brought the beast back to life!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic..


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

looks cracking buddy. one of these days i'll have one!!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic mate. Nice to see people still using Zaino! Fantastic range of products!


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Superb turnaround, thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks really well, Fantastic cars these. 



Chris


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you everybody for your kind words, much appreciated.



DMH-01 said:


> Good job there mate :thumb:
> 
> Small mistake with "Sapphire Black E60 BMW *M3*" .


 Oops, thanks for pointing it out, edited!



Daniel1991 said:


> Looks great rich, can i ask what generator your using.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Daniel


Thanks Daniel, if I'm honest I can't remember, it's a Sumo one that's all I can remember off the top of my head, and there's no model stamped on it :lol:



Jammy J said:


> Another good job and very smart interior! Did you cover up anything when doing the engine bay?


Thank you! No, nothing was covered in the engine bay, just caution exercised, and everything allowed to fully dry.



type[r]+ said:


> Baby Jesus cried when BMW dropped the V10....
> 
> Nice work Rich, seems you got a huge improvement from the Z-PC mate! Very nice!


Thank you! Is indeed a shame to see a great engine culled. Have to admit I was surprised at just how well the Z-PC worked given it was German paint! Tried several combo's but this worked best for a 'one stage product'



gally said:


> Fantastic mate. Nice to see people still using Zaino! Fantastic range of products!


Thank you - will always offer Zaino in my services, love the stuff and the results it gives, as do many of my clients who still keep opting for it!:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks great Rich. Just taken a booking on one today. Zaino aided in the gloss factors a plenty.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

:thumb:great turn around


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Amazing, especially for a day's work!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you everybody!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Great job, something very rewarding about engine bay detailing imo!


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Not bad Rich, not bad at all. 
Loving the Zaino bling too :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

chapppers11 said:


> Great job, something very rewarding about engine bay detailing imo!


Agree with you there! Even though it's not always the most complicated of tasks on a lot of modern cars, the sight of clean, subtley dressed plastics is much more aesthetically pleasing than a load of dusty, grimey ones!



888-Dave said:


> Not bad Rich, not bad at all.
> Loving the Zaino bling too :thumb:


Cheers Dave! You know me, always a fan of Zaino!  Hope you're well! :thumb:


----------



## phil_m_rob (May 8, 2011)

That is absolutely stunning Sir!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Cheers!


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Gorgeous transformation


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks amazing!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Why did i miss this looks fantastic good work have to love the engine in these


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Cracking job!


----------



## Mack910 (Mar 31, 2012)

Cracking effort. Looks great... Need to trade in the diesel for one!!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunning finish! lovely reflections


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

good work on a car i aspire to own


----------



## Mack910 (Mar 31, 2012)

What a beast... Cracking job :thumb:


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Great job as usual mate! 

Chris.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Bit of a thread resurrection on this one lol. But thank you all for your kind words.

Funnily enough I was working a few doors down from this car today for another client!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------

